# Not a poster one would see today



## MarkOttawa (28 Jan 2017)

Little brother beaver to Churchill's lion--poster no. 3:



> See the Rare Propaganda Posters of World War II
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Via Canadian Forces College's indispensable _Spotlight on Military News and International Affairs_, Jan. 28:
http://www.cfc.forces.gc.ca/254-eng.html

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## SupersonicMax (28 Jan 2017)

It's too offensive!


----------



## kkwd (28 Jan 2017)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> It's too offensive!


Yes it is, that lion is smoking.


----------



## jollyjacktar (28 Jan 2017)

I wonder if you'd get hard looks nowadays if you said you'd wanted to make a poster with a big pussy and a beaver on it.

 >


----------



## cavalryman (28 Jan 2017)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> I wonder if you'd get hard looks nowadays if you said you'd wanted to make a poster with a big pussy and a beaver on it.
> 
> >


Cue massive demonstrations around the world where funny hats will be worn and worn-out celebrities will cuss.   [


----------



## Good2Golf (28 Jan 2017)

Not nearly enough badges on those two!  ;D


----------



## Chispa (29 Jan 2017)

Compared too many other posters I've seen few months ago those are harmless, sure if we were in the 3rd WW/WW III those types of poster would surface, part of propaganda during war.

I have around 2,000 plus on file in Big format retrieved from LAC many moons ago, believe they have 3,500 + on their online FWW link under photos or archives enter propaganda posters, they also have from Quebec in Jewish, French, from France, USA, British..

C.U.


----------



## George Wallace (29 Jan 2017)

kkwd said:
			
		

> Yes it is, that lion is smoking.



Of course the lion is smoking.....And a cigar.......He represents Churchill, while the beaver; Mackenzie King.   :warstory:


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (31 Jan 2017)

If the beaver is Mackenzie King ... where is his mother's ghost ???

 :nod:


----------



## quadrapiper (31 Jan 2017)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> If the beaver is Mackenzie King ... where is his mother's ghost ???
> 
> :nod:


And dog?


----------



## George Wallace (31 Jan 2017)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> If the beaver is Mackenzie King ... where is his mother's ghost ???
> 
> :nod:





			
				quadrapiper said:
			
		

> And dog?




Exactly where they always were.  Under his helmet.   [


----------

